# Looking for these fishfinder rigs online



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Last winter, I bought a handful of heavy fishfinder rigs from Hatteras Jack down on the Outer Banks. They have turned out to be the best fishfinders I have ever used--better than swivels, better than McMahon snaps.

Unlike the el cheapo white fishfinders that explode with anything over three ounces, these things have easily held up to 8-and-a-bait casting.

No tackle shops I've been to since carry than and Hatteras Jack doesn't sell them online.

Does anyone know of an online shop that does?

<img src="http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=430">


----------



## johnnyleo11 (Dec 17, 2003)

I can't find the sleeve, but I've found the wire snap.

http://www.roscoinc.com/prod_hookedsnaps.cfm 

Still looking for the sleeves...


----------



## johnnyleo11 (Dec 17, 2003)

http://www.stripersurf.com/ff_orderform.html 

Looking for a better deal. Says sleeves can handle 150 lobs and braided line.


----------



## johnnyleo11 (Dec 17, 2003)

Found them

Called Long Ranger

$4.99/ 10pk

http://www.fishermansheadquarters.com/tt_fishfinder.htm


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Flea, I'll pick some up for you next time I'm in Hatteras. I'd hate to see you spend your money on that site. 
When you gonna get your book published ... and teach Mr. Daignault a thing or two about surf fishin'?
And how to write ... .


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Sue Foster sells them*

In here OC and Del. stores.

That is where I get mine.


Buy online. See link.

$.60 a piece.

http://shop.oysterbaytackle.com/index.php/cPath/52_56


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Don't know how hard you guys cast, but many a times the 8oz sinker just popped loose on mine. I still have a few in my box. That little snap could not handle the inertia of the cast. Then again, I tend to break many things...


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Teo*

Are you talking about the blueish/greenish one like Flea has in the pic?

I have not had a problem with 6-8oz. at AI.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Orest said:


> Are you talking about the blueish/greenish one like Flea has in the pic?
> 
> I have not had a problem with 6-8oz. at AI.


Yeah... .. but I might have had the not so tough batch... no heavy duty enuf. I just use the regular swivels and haven't had a problem... Fishing a full day with 8nbait, don't think that plastic piece will hold up...


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

There is another kind that's slightly less heavy that can fly apart. That's why I'm trying so hard to find the right kind, because they are nearly indestructible.


----------



## creek (Dec 16, 2003)

I buy the white plactice ones and throw the plastic away and just use the clip. can't just find the clips locally.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Flea*

Sue's are pretty tough.

Have you tried them?

The white and black one's are junk, am had the shock leader cut right thru the plastic on a cast.


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

*Anyone ever use*

Has anyone just used a plain old snap swivel. Seems like it would still slide and definately (well almost) not break off.

I have seen this used somewhere before.


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

creek:The ones your talking about are called(DUO-LOCK SNAPS) you can mail order them through, www.jannsnetcraft.com or through,www.terminaltackleco.com(#56) is what comes with the plastic slide. A little cheeper in bulk from terminal tackle.Hopes this helps. TRIGGER


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*To much*

abrasion in my opinion.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

fyremanjef said:


> Has anyone just used a plain old snap swivel. Seems like it would still slide and definately (well almost) not break off.
> 
> I have seen this used somewhere before.


Been using them for about two yrs now with no problems. But when I'm fishing alot I cutoff and retie usally once a day and ck it before every cast.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Larry edit your link*

left out a 'n'.


----------



## creek (Dec 16, 2003)

Orest said:


> abrasion in my opinion.


Been using the for years with no problems.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Heavy Duty (Braid Proof) Fish Finders with 150 Lb Test Sampo® Rosco DuoLock Snap*

http://www.stripersurf.com/sinkers.html


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

*since this relates*

When using bank sinkers and some duolocks I have a problem getting the bottom duolock to fit over the large eye of the bank and close securely.

I am hesitant to go to bigger snaps as I dont want my rig to be the weakest link. 

Anyone ever use casting sinkers (the ones with the swivels molded in)? I will take recommendations too. 

I have yet to try the rubberband thing, as I think I am dangerous enough.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

what's wrong with using pyramids?


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Ditto on the pyramids,bank sinkers roll too much in rough water.


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

*I use pyramids*

I use pyramids for sandy bottoms, but for bottom fishing around rocks, like IRI they were getting hung up wayyyy toooo much. I was having better luck with bank. I carry both, but the round edges dont seem to find those nooks and crannys as much as the points on a pyramid.

Then again it all could be me


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

IRI has rough rocky bottom, why not fish with lures or live baits. If you were to use double bottom rigs (dropper loops), why not tie the sinker straight to the line? I wouldn't use any kind of bottom rig fishing in rocky structure bottom, unless I'm togging. Then again, whatever floats your boat.


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

*Thanks Teo*

After reading your reply twice, I realized that I am having a brain fart.

Yeah, I used dropper loops and bank skiners for my bottom rigs. and pyramids for my ff's. 

I was confused myself.

So this only served as waste of time for everyone  

Mybad.

Jeff


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

Sand, beach, etc, I use pyramid and storm sinkers and in rocks, etc, I use egg sinkers with beads either end. Sometimes, I use the fishfinders and other times, I'll just use a snapswivel. Never had a problem with the fishfinders coming apart on a cast, but have had them come apart when hung up. That was a good thing, though, because I always kept the more expensive rigs and only lost the lead.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

i get alot from jannsnetcraft...but...i got some really bad sldes from SA...i stick with roscoes...even coastlock are better...


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

fyremanjef said:


> Has anyone just used a plain old snap swivel. Seems like it would still slide and definately (well almost) not break off.
> 
> I have seen this used somewhere before.


That's what most people use. But the swivel puts a lot of pressure on a very small piece of line, which is what I'm trying to avoid. A tough fishfinder simplifies your terminal tackle (no beads, no swivel, no McMahon or coastlock snap) and spreads the pressure out over a larger piece of line.

Looks like Sue Foster's and Fisherman's Headquarters has them. I'll give 'em a shot (unless somebody's making a trip to Hatteras any time soon).


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

sand flea said:


> That's what most people use. But the swivel puts a lot of pressure on a very small piece of line, which is what I'm trying to avoid. A tough fishfinder simplifies your terminal tackle (no beads, no swivel, no McMahon or coastlock snap) and spreads the pressure out over a larger piece of line.
> 
> Looks like Sue Foster's place has them. I'll give 'em a shot (unless somebody's making a trip to Hatteras any time soon).


I'll be down there Sat till Tue...


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Dog, thanks I may take you up on that. I'll take it over to PM.

Incidentally, if none of you have ever used these really heavy fishfinders, give them a shot if you can find them. You won't bother with the traditional swivel/bead rig ever again.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

sand flea said:


> Dog, thanks I may take you up on that. I'll take it over to PM.
> 
> Incidentally, if none of you have ever used these really heavy fishfinders, give them a shot if you can find them. You won't bother with the traditional swivel/bead rig ever again.


Flea, purpose of the bead(for me anyway) is to keep weight from riding up line and getting tangled. Not needed if fishing away from a crowd IMO.Never tried th ones ya have, after th white ones failed I dumped em.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

I'll give you a few of the heavy ones next time we meet up. They rock.


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

Orest, I copied the web address from the catalog,there's only one (N) in terminal.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*The link*

www.jannsetcraft.com

It should be www.jannsnetcraft.com


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

mybad,sorry


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Have you Tried http://www.hatterasjack.com/ ?


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Ok I tryed these fish finders Yesterday and I'm disapointed in the results. One lost fish and a good one at that. Fishbone4_14_74 gave my two while fishing at the CBBT this summer. Well they bounced around in my bottom rig box until yesterday. Which I lost a rig on a snag so it was time to rerig. So I saw the clips in the box and decided to try them out. Well about and hour later I have a run and this is a fish(my first Drum of the season) and a good one. Well I fought it to the pier with the fish rolled upon its back the 50 shock had rubbed though, I had about 6 inches of frayed line at the end. Now this could leave spectulation about other factors(another line was wraped on mine and he had a lose drag, we also did the same dance later with the Mcmahon snap swivels for the finder and were able to free it up. except for two facts. I had just cut back my shockleader because of frays and I looked at the second one and found on the end where the things was cast(aka poured)a sharp edge from the mould. So take a close look I would hate anyone else to loose a fish because of this.


----------



## Bassplug (Jun 18, 2004)

Didn't know you could buy them. I just been tieing my own.

Bill


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Digger, that really sucks. I just received the 20 I ordered in the mail and there wasn't a single one with a rough edge. Sounds like you got a bum one.


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*Longranger sinker slides*

I have had them pop open more than once. I think they are unsafe with 6 or 8 and bait. I quit useing them after it happened a few times.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

One thing I did notice with the ones I received in the mail yesterday is that the snaps are smaller, though the blue piece is identical. The ones I got down in Hatteras had a super-heavy duty clip on them. Looks like I'll have to replace the clips.

If the standard ones are sold with a lighter metal clip, that would explain some of the problems people are having.

Here's a picture comparing the two. I can see how the one on the right could cause problems--not only is it smaller, it's made of a lighter gauge of wire.

<img src="http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=433">

Unfortunately when you go to order these things there's no differentiation between the two. Good way to get people irked at your product and not buy it again...


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 29, 2005)

sand flea, where did you get the big ones? Hatteras Outfitters? I am going to Buxton the 17th, I would like to order them before I go.


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Just go with the McMahon's he sells they work. It does not take much of a bur to wear the line.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

sand flea said:


> One thing I did notice with the ones I received in the mail yesterday is that the snaps are smaller, though the blue piece is identical. The ones I got down in Hatteras had a super-heavy duty clip on them. Looks like I'll have to replace the clips.
> 
> If the standard ones are sold with a lighter metal clip, that would explain some of the problems people are having.
> 
> ...


Heading down soon....


----------



## seajay (Dec 18, 2005)

Found the slider s with a duolock on e-bay 100 for 11.00


----------

